# griffin rta



## Pindyman (29/2/16)

Anyone have stock of the griffin rta?


----------



## Vapers Corner (29/2/16)

Hi

We have stock here:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/geekvape-griffin-rta-617?category=90

Black and silver


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/2/16)

We also have some left.

http://savapegear.co.za/collections...ling-atomizer-by-geekvape?variant=14063292166

Regards

SA Vape Gear


----------



## Mystique Vape (29/2/16)

hey Pindyman

we have black in stock.
https://www.mystiquevape.co.za/products/geek-vape-griffin


----------

